# Lyle Peterson (tubal Cain2) Workshop



## HMF (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## A618fan2 (Jan 4, 2017)

That was fun - thanks for posting.  I like his videos - he reminds me of my old shop teachers and I've learned a lot from them (teachers and videos).

John


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 19, 2017)

Mr.Pete is my hero. When I got my first lathe he was instrumental in my intro to machining. Spent a lot of time watching his vids and like has been mentioned he is a great shop teacher. I'm so glad he decided to preserve his knowledge and pass it on. When I think about how a good 95% of my fellow students ignored our shop teachers it makes me wonder why the teachers did it.


----------

